# Spongy/low brake pedal



## 6T9_CHGR (Sep 29, 2006)

Anyone else experiance a low or spongy brake pedal on their Pathfinder?

I have an '03 (only had it for 2 months now) and it seems to me that the brake pedal is spongy or low....seems to travel a lot until the brakes actually apply.

discs & drums are fairly new & well adjusted......is this normal or should I be looking into a new master cylinder?


----------



## dmroberson (Jun 24, 2004)

Check your brake fluid level. Also, where the pads and shoes changed recently? If so, it could be that the brakes were not bled properly, or there is a leak somewhere, allowing air into you brakes. If everything checks out, it could be the master cylinder.


----------



## Pezzy (Nov 20, 2006)

Yeah, I'd try bleeding the brakes... mine were doing that every now & then we found I had air in the lines...


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

I've heard people complain of this problem a few times and it's been the master cylinder going out. I'd get it checked or fixed before it dies completely and you crash into the semi in front of you at 65 MPH...


----------



## 2001pathy_SE (Apr 9, 2006)

6T9_CHGR said:


> Anyone else experiance a low or spongy brake pedal on their Pathfinder?
> 
> I have an '03 (only had it for 2 months now) and it seems to me that the brake pedal is spongy or low....seems to travel a lot until the brakes actually apply.
> 
> discs & drums are fairly new & well adjusted......is this normal or should I be looking into a new master cylinder?



i know what you are talking about and its normal for the brakes to be that way. mines the same way and my brakes are new.


----------



## 6T9_CHGR (Sep 29, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. I'm going to go through all the normal checks first before condeming the master. I was just getting some feedback if it was a commom occurance for these trucks.
Like others stated it might be a "normal" feeling for the Pathfinder with drum brakes in the rear.....coming from a '96 Maxima with 4 wheel disc, it might just take some getting used to......
Why such an advanced truck would still use antiquated drum brakes is beyond me.....


----------



## knowitallnissan (Nov 25, 2006)

you may want to check and see if the rear brake cylinders are free and working properly not frozen, possibly one of the 2 pistons are frozen other then that proper adjustment and bleeding should be fine


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

have the system checked. you've only had the truck 2 mos, so you're still not familiar with it. its better to be safe than sorry, it may be a normal condition as some say or it may not, you want to take that chance. get them check!!!!


----------



## 6T9_CHGR (Sep 29, 2006)

Ok all ...I went back to basics. Put a nice slight scrape adjustment on the rear drums like I do on my Charger & viola.......no more spongy feeling pedal.
I got a good turn and a half on each side.

Thanks for the suggestions!

Chris


----------

